
Where is hacker news for business? - evolution
I've been looking for source like hacker news for business related news. I've been on /r/business and /r/economics but wanted to check with hn community what are our favorite choices.<p>thanks!
======
austenallred
TechCrunch! Haha, just kidding.

In all seriousness, "business" is a very generic term, so you might need a
little more in that; you could be looking for the Wall Street Journal or you
could be looking for Paul Graham's Essays.

There aren't any other social news sites (to my knowledge) predicated on
upvotes/downvotes, but here are some of my favorite sources for non-technical
people the tech industry (which I assume you would be most interested in
because you're on HN).

<http://PandoDaily.com> \- covers the Silicon Valley scene in general, each
writer has his or her own perspective and is usually very opinionated. The
PandoMonthly videos are among the best content on the web. Period.

Fred Wilson's Blog - <http://avc.com> covers a lot of the venture capital
world for tech startups. Some fascinating stuff in there.

Mark Suster's blog is usually pretty great
<http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/>

Venture Beat has some good stuff at times <http://venturebeat.com/>

Obligatory TechCrunch (I'll assume you've heard of it, if not, it is
definitely the place with the most traffic) <http://techcrunch.com>

There's Wired (<http://wired.com>)

All Things D (<http://allthingsd.com>)

The Verge (<http://theverge.com>)

Robert Scoble's Blog (<http://http://scobleizer.com/>)

And a ton more.

~~~
evolution
yes, there are lots of publications that write quality articles but don't have
place to weight them based on community opinions. every article has comments,
but those wouldn't be in order of priority of reading. also business news are
big enough so that every publication eventually covers it, what remains is the
community insights about the news. that is why I like hn -- because of
community opinions than content that is posted.

------
ucp
I like HN because of the intelligent off-topic articles (the largest retailers
do not look healthy) or the unique perspective on current events (mass
killings, randomness, statistics). In my experience, business people are very
common sensical which makes them a tad less interesting than the hacker
types.(BTW I am probably classified as a business type ;( ).

------
1123581321
Nuclear Phynance is usually trotted out as the finance equivalent, but it's a
forum. <http://www.nuclearphynance.com/>

Hacker News is really the best business-of-software site.
<http://inbound.org/> is essentially Hacker News for SEO/internet marketing.

For market news, it depends on what you want, but <http://caps.fool.com/> is
good coverage and socially-driven. Unlike HN, it has built-in features to show
if a user's predictions about the future tend to be correct (only really
possible in the stock world.)

The best general research and analysis sites are, in my opinion, still the
curated/paid ones with on-staff researchers. I greatly miss my Roubini Global
Economics subscription. I think, though, that someone could really cut down
businesses like those with the right kind of site.

~~~
ig1
Shouldn't forget the BoS forum:

<http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/?biz>

------
jfoster
More broadly, I'd love to know about "the HN for (insert profession here)".
Lawyers, doctors, artists, etc.

------
pasbesoin
There was one. (I'm blanking on the name, at the moment.) It didn't make it.
As I recall, the founder disappeared from contact and that was the end of it.

It was even based on the HN/Arc code.

------
onedev
I find it that people in Business have not embraced the "open" culture of
technology and Silicon Valley.

~~~
evolution
Or can it be that they never gathered as community, like hn?

